# Hot Again Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I read and enjoy all your reports.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks for reading, and the kind words!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Capt. John Kumiski said:


> *Hot Again Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report*
> 
> An interesting and busy week, with some very good fishing. So it's the hot again Mosquito Lagoon fishing report.
> 
> ...


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

John, Thanks for the book you left on my windshield a few weeks back. I was out with Troy that day for a couple hours. Did get a few fish on the fly too.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

bananabob said:


> John, Thanks for the book you left on my windshield a few weeks back. I was out with Troy that day for a couple hours. Did get a few fish on the fly too.


you're welcome


----------

